# Dog Blind?



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like anyones opinion on what type of dog blinds they like the best. I'm not really worried about the cost, I just want one that is easy to use and good quality. On the Cabelas website I am looking at Avery Finisher Dog Blind, the Final Approach Mutt Hut II, and the GHG Ground Force. Which one does everyone like or is their any others I should be looking at?

Also what brand of neoprene dog vest do you like the best? Which ones are the best quality and fit your dog the best?

Thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I personally like the ground force. The other ones just stand too tall. It's easy to take down and doesn't take up much room at all. Fits a small to a pretty large dog without problems.

I have an Avery Boaters vest for my dog for the added thickness of the neoprene and the little bit of floatation and only use it really late in the season and in the spring. My dog has a pretty good coat so getting cold isn't much of an issue until late November/December.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

My favorite dog blind is the original finale Approach, I don't care for the GF because of the opening on both ends. I have a Avery as well and it's ok but is a little high.

If i was going to buy a GF I would figure out a way to close one end.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Actually I like the two ends. It sits perfectly right behind my head and the dog can look out either side and quite often turns around inside it depending which way the birds are coming in. Also the dog has a tendency of bringing a bird back to hand and jumping right in and doesn't have to spin around knocking it over.

I really like the height of it because it's the same as my layout and just a little narrower side to side (door to door). Putting it like that in the field makes concealment a little easier because it blends as one piece instead of 2. Also putting it behind my head keeps the dog out of a possible muzzle blast area.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I have a GF and I love it. Like Chaws said, the profile is a little lower. I atually like the opening on both ends.I went with the low profile version so it makes it a little easier to get set.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Have both the Avery Finisher & GF. Both good blinds. My bigger dog fits better in the GF. I can take or leave the opening at both ends bit. The GF folds flat but still takes up more room than the Finisher. I do like the GF's lower profile, but it takes quite a bit of stubble to grass it up...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

GF all the way, Id go with the low profile one at that. My lanky 85 lb choc will fit in one, so should most other retrievers. I like the double doors for the reasons Chaws stated, but dont like it when his tail is wagging out the back door when birds are working :lol:

here's a couple examples of how I (and Chaws) run the dog blinds behind our blinds. The doors on the dog blinds are right behind either of our shoulders and the blinds are butted up to each other to look like one blind. Its nice to be able to give the dogs quiet reminders and makes it a little easier to control them. Also, if you have them staked out it makes it easy to release them from the tie out when birds are down.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's another one with my choco ***** and USA's choco male. Then they can gaze into each others eyes too :lol:


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I was kind of planning on going with the Ground Force, just because it sits so much lower to the ground, and looks like it would be easier to hide. Just wanted some other opinions.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I used to put the dog right up tight behind my blind and at a little bit of an angle so the dog would end up running past my left side. But last season I tried putting the dog back 20 yards or so and felt it is alot safer IF the dog were to break and they mark alot better if they can see the whole show in front of them.

This would be tougher if your hunting more than one dog but that was another one of my conclusions after last season. One dog in the field at a time, no need for two.

I'm afraid with Bodey that if the blind didn't have a back to it he would never stop  I have to anchore it down with rerod or it flips over when he hits the back and spins...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I think after enough exposure to a 2 door the dog will learn to go in one side and look out the other. My dog was a total nooby to the whole blind thing until early honker season this past fall and she picked up on it rather quickly. More than one dog in the field is kind of a pain in the a$$ sometimes unless they're steady and also conditioned to being steady and waiting their turn. Hunting with USA this fall and having our two dogs out there helped with my dogs steadiness I think because of being able to deny retrieves. Also, usually we weren't set up right next to each other all the time so one and one half of the spread and the other had their side.


----------

